# Anyone Know Of Any Models Looking for TFP in VT Area?



## HeldInTheMoment (Jan 28, 2016)

Title says it all folks.

My wife and I took our passion for photography and turned it into a great small business together. Now this small business is flourishing and rapidly expanding. As our business expands, so should our example portfolio.

I have a few ads on Craigslist and registered on Model Mayhem, but trying to keep all doors open. If anyone knows of any models looking for TFP shoots (no experience needed) please refer them to us or send me their contact info in a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeW (Jan 28, 2016)

Your portfolio doesn't say where in Vermont you are.  If you're near Burlington, I'd post ads (notices on business cards really) on bulletin boards at Univ. of Vermont.  Southern Vermont?  Then cross over into Massachusetts to the Amherst/Noho area.  Eastern Vermont?  Look at some of the schools in NH.  The point is, you get fashion and design students who need pictures of their work for their portfolio, you get theatre/acting students who want headshots, individuals who hope to become professional trainers who need professional shots for their website and business cards, dancers who need portfolio shots (head and dance poses).   They'll all look at TF shoots...they get what they need, you get to shoot what you want.


----------

